# Old School Meet 2018



## Crow (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm looking for interest in a meet playing wooden woods and bladed irons.
Clubs are available cheaply on ebay, I could probably loan out up to four sets for a donation of Â£5 to H4H per set for those unable to find their own clubs.

To ensure no need for holiday I'm thinking of a Saturday or Sunday, two courses look promising:

*Whittington Heath* where we played in 2016, Winter deal up until 11th March, Â£180 for a fourball including breakfast.
http://www.whittingtonheathgc.co.uk/

*Tadmarton Heath*, winter rate up until 25th March for tee time after 12.00 = Â£35 a round
https://www.tadmartongolf.com/

Both courses are reasonable lengths for old school clubs, 6135 & 5680 yards respectively from the yellow tees. 


If interested please post your name below with preferred course and date.


_(Edit to add; old school clubs are not hard to play with. 
For the blades the head just looks a bit smaller and you generally have to club up one or two clubs, ie for your current 7 iron just hit 6 or 5 iron.
The woods are a little trickier, don't expect to hit them a long way or necessarily straight! Just swing smooth, on the courses above a 175 to 200 yard drive will be fine.)_


----------



## fundy (Jan 1, 2018)

will try and do either subject to where we are at with moving house, preference would be for tadmarton heath (was in beautiful condition when played there earlier this year and should be a decent course for thee old school clubs)

edit: you may be able to do tadmarton a bit cheaper esp if people have county cards (think we paid Â£90 for a 4 ball)


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 1, 2018)

Interested in Tadmarton Heath if you can get a Saturday.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 1, 2018)

Would be interested in Tadmarton on Saturday 24th March if you can get it. Any sooner is too early for my recovery program. Clubs not a problem as my pro has tons of scrap iron loafing in his shop. I bet if I look closely I could find my old Wilson staffs that I gave him years ago.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 1, 2018)

I could be up for tadmarton on 24/25. Thatâ€™s the only weekend in March I can do. The other option is a bit far to go up & back in a day.


----------



## peterstewart (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm from Tadmarton so I don't mind to keep you company at March


----------



## Crow (Jan 2, 2018)

Tadmarton Heath looking favourite so far with Saturday 24th March the choice date, I'll check to see if available.

And peterstewart, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 2, 2018)

I could probably make a Sunday but not a Saturday. Particularly, as a season ticket holder, that one, as we are home to the present league leaders.


----------



## Crow (Jan 2, 2018)

Just realised that I've assumed people have a good idea what I'm going on about here when I talk about an Old School meet so, to save re-writing a load of stuff, I thought I'd put a link up to the 2016 meet as that gives lots of information.

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?82318-Old-School-Challenge


----------



## User20205 (Jan 2, 2018)

Got my eye on a Macgregor 2 wood. A Walter Hagen 5 wood. A mate of mine has some Ben sayers blades. Will need to find a putter!! Iâ€™m up for this!


----------



## dan2844 (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm up for this again, it was alot of fun last time. I'd also prefer Tadmarton I think as i've never played there.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 3, 2018)

Crow said:



			Tadmarton Heath looking favourite so far with Saturday 24th March the choice date, I'll check to see if available.

And peterstewart, welcome to the forum!
		
Click to expand...

Might have had a looksy, but in Ireland that week, nick.

Will keep an eye on future ones, though.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 3, 2018)

Going to have to give this a miss now. HID came home today and said, Iâ€™ve booked us a weekend away after all your treatment has finished. Typically it is the same weekend. Maybe next time.....


----------



## Crow (Jan 3, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Going to have to give this a miss now. HID came home today and said, Iâ€™ve booked us a weekend away after all your treatment has finished. Typically it is the same weekend. Maybe next time.....
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame but better to keep HID happy, hopefully be another one that you can make.


----------



## Crow (Jan 11, 2018)

Tadmarton Heath can't take us on Saturday 24th March as that's their Assistant Professionalâ€™s Day but they can do Sunday 25th at 12.00, please reply below if you're okay with this and I'll get back to them with approx numbers.


----------



## fundy (Jan 11, 2018)

Crow said:



			Tadmarton Heath can't take us on Saturday 24th March as that's their Assistant Professionalâ€™s Day but they can do Sunday 25th at 12.00, please reply below if you're okay with this and I'll get back to them with approx numbers.
		
Click to expand...

hi nick, if things go to plan we are hoping to be moving just before or about then so im going to have to bail, if the sale falls through again ill let you know!!!


----------



## User20205 (Jan 11, 2018)

Crow said:



			Tadmarton Heath can't take us on Saturday 24th March as that's their Assistant Professionalâ€™s Day but they can do Sunday 25th at 12.00, please reply below if you're okay with this and I'll get back to them with approx numbers.
		
Click to expand...

25th is good for me! Cheers


----------



## Crow (Jan 11, 2018)

fundy said:



			hi nick, if things go to plan we are hoping to be moving just before or about then so im going to have to bail, if the sale falls through again ill let you know!!!
		
Click to expand...

It's a volatile market! 



therod said:



			25th is good for me! Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Excellent.


----------



## Crow (Jan 11, 2018)

Four tasty sets of irons for little money below, even if you're not coming to Tadmarton Heath you'd be mad not to buy one (or more!) of these:

Wilson X-31, woods included
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Set-of-W...260525?hash=item5203cfae6d:g:KjQAAOSwDRxZrA6y

MacGregor Tourney
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Set-Vint...741105?hash=item56a81e3bb1:g:tlgAAOSwNMVaUph~

Spalding Tour Edition
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A-VERY-C...d=372187741105&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Mizuno MP-14
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mizuno-M...d=372187741105&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 12, 2018)

I wish I still lived in the UK, this sounds like a right laugh. I've got sat here 1-PW Acushnet Pro 100 blades and a 1 + 3 persimmon macgregors. I hope your all going to sport +4s and flat caps.


----------



## Crow (Jan 13, 2018)

MadAdey said:



			I wish I still lived in the UK, this sounds like a right laugh. I've got sat here 1-PW Acushnet Pro 100 blades and a 1 + 3 persimmon macgregors. I hope your all going to sport +4s and flat caps.
		
Click to expand...

Nice set up Adey, it would probably be worth you flying over for the weekend. 

Going on interest so far it looks like this:

therod
dan2844
peterstewart (will you be looking to borrow a set of clubs Peter?)
Crow
Bigfoot - possible
fundy & wrighty1874 - unlikely


So on that basis I'll ask them for two tee times.

Any body else up for this, as mentioned previously I can loan sets of clubs out for a mere Â£5 donation to H4H.
Possible iron sets:
HB&S Max Faulkner Avenger
Wilson DynaPower
John Letters Gary Player


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 13, 2018)

Is the cost Â£35, or has the winter rate deal expired? Can I use my County Card instead?


----------



## Crow (Jan 13, 2018)

full_throttle said:



			Is the cost Â£35, or has the winter rate deal expired? Can I use my County Card instead?
		
Click to expand...

Â£35 or Â£30 with county card.


----------



## Crow (Jan 17, 2018)

Crow said:



			Four tasty sets of irons for little money below, even if you're not coming to Tadmarton Heath you'd be mad not to buy one (or more!) of these:

Wilson X-31, woods included
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Set-of-W...260525?hash=item5203cfae6d:g:KjQAAOSwDRxZrA6y

MacGregor Tourney
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Set-Vint...741105?hash=item56a81e3bb1:g:tlgAAOSwNMVaUph~

Spalding Tour Edition
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A-VERY-C...d=372187741105&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Mizuno MP-14
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mizuno-M...d=372187741105&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Click to expand...

Well the MacGregors, the Spaldings and the Mizunos all sold, anybody from the forum buy any?
The Mizunos proved popular, I was hoping that as they weren't listed properly that they might fly under the radar and I could pick up a bargain but they sold for Â£80.


----------



## Crow (Jan 17, 2018)

Two tee times confirmed by Tadmarton Heath.


At the 2016 meet we used hickory shafted putters, do people want to do this again or just use an old school putter?
(I've got 4 hickory putters if anyone wants to borrow one for the day?)



Going on your earlier post full_throttle, are you putting your name down for this?


----------



## User20205 (Jan 17, 2018)

Iâ€™m borrowing  a persimmon driver + 3 wood. Some old school Ben Hogan apex blades and a 30 yr old ping anser. But will borrow a hickory putter if thems the rules


----------



## Crow (Jan 17, 2018)

therod said:



			Iâ€™m borrowing  a persimmon driver + 3 wood. Some old school Ben Hogan apex blades and a 30 yr old ping anser. But will borrow a hickory putter if thems the rules
		
Click to expand...

Hogan eh. Serious stuff! 
Are they Slazenger or original Hogan?

I'm easy on the putters, I'll probably just bring some with me and we can decide on the day.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 17, 2018)

Crow said:



			Hogan eh. Serious stuff! 
Are they Slazenger or original Hogan?

I'm easy on the putters, I'll probably just bring some with me and we can decide on the day.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure yet, they will be borrowed. Itâ€™s them or some Ben sayers. Iâ€™ll let you evaluate them on the day ! :thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 18, 2018)

Love to come to this as would have my hickory's by then, but prob too far to travel for one game.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 18, 2018)

I have just realised that the date has changed from Saturday to Sunday, therefore, I am free and can join you if that is OK?

Don't forget that the clocks change the night before.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 18, 2018)

Crow said:



			Two tee times confirmed by Tadmarton Heath.


At the 2016 meet we used hickory shafted putters, do people want to do this again or just use an old school putter?
(I've got 4 hickory putters if anyone wants to borrow one for the day?)
		
Click to expand...

I will be using a hickory shafted putter on the day.


----------



## Crow (Jan 18, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			Love to come to this as would have my hickory's by then, but prob too far to travel for one game.
		
Click to expand...

You could have a couple of courtesy shots if you went full hickory.



Bigfoot said:



			I have just realised that the date has changed from Saturday to Sunday, therefore, I am free and can join you if that is OK?

Don't forget that the clocks change the night before.
		
Click to expand...

That's good Mark, I'd half assumed you'd be able to make the Sunday, and also good re the clocks as we'll have an extra hour in the evening, not that we should struggle at 12.00 anyway... 

So that's a definite fourball:

therod
dan2844
Crow
Bigfoot

No news from peterstewart since his one and only post, are you still there Peter?


Any more for this? 
I checked the weather forecast for Sunday 25th March and it's going to be glorious!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 18, 2018)

Crow said:



			That's good Mark, I'd half assumed you'd be able to make the Sunday, and also good re the clocks as we'll have an extra hour in the evening, not that we should struggle at 12.00 anyway... 

So that's a definite fourball:

therod
dan2844
Crow
Bigfoot

*Excellent*



I checked the weather forecast for Sunday 25th March and it's going to be glorious![/QUOTE

*Of course!*

Click to expand...


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 19, 2018)

Crow said:



			You could have a couple of courtesy shots if you went full hickory.

full hickory, he's even got me the old bag with the cross stand. Tweeds, plus 2's and shirt & tie
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crow (Jan 19, 2018)

I made my own cross stand, mind your fingers when picking up in a hurry!

What clubs have you gone for?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 19, 2018)

Crow said:



			I made my own cross stand, mind your fingers when picking up in a hurry!

What clubs have you gone for?
		
Click to expand...

not sure, not seen his for a few weeks due to the bad weather. they are supposed to be all conforming to the hickory collectors society. so prior to 1920 ish to qual


----------



## Crow (Jan 19, 2018)

1935 is the commonly used cut off date. 

I'd guess you'll have a brassie, an iron, a mashie, a mashie niblick, a niblick and a putter.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 19, 2018)

Crow said:



			1935 is the commonly used cut off date. 

I'd guess you'll have a brassie, an iron, a mashie, a mashie niblick, a niblick and a putter.
		
Click to expand...

Might not be a putter, he suggested  borrowing one of his for the time being.

looks like I get 4 shots extra as well


----------



## Crow (Jan 19, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			looks like I get 4 shots extra as well

Click to expand...

Indeed, I suggested 2 for this meet as everybody else would be out of their comfort zone but not as far as you. 

(Loads of putters on ebay anyway.)


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 19, 2018)

Crow said:



			Indeed, I suggested 2 for this meet as everybody else would be out of their comfort zone but not as far as you. 

(Loads of putters on ebay anyway.)
		
Click to expand...

off 8 i might be able to get a score.lol

only problem i'm concerned about with Ebay is most to the stuff Ilve seen is badly bowed. i'm told it can be straightened but not sure i would be able to manage it.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 28, 2018)

Iâ€™m 50/50 on the Sunday as Iâ€™m in the quartet final of winter league and final is Sat 24th and would be unable to play both days.Ill keep you posted


----------



## Crow (Jan 28, 2018)

wrighty1874 said:



			Iâ€™m 50/50 on the Sunday as Iâ€™m in the quartet final of winter league and final is Sat 24th and would be unable to play both days.Ill keep you posted
		
Click to expand...

No problem Nick, it's flexible until the moment we tee off. :fore:

Good luck for your QF. :thup:


----------



## Crow (Jan 29, 2018)

As we're a little light on numbers I'm thinking about opening this up to a few people who aren't on the forum.

Does anybody have any objections?


----------



## User20205 (Jan 29, 2018)

No, none at all


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 29, 2018)

Crow said:



			As we're a little light on numbers I'm thinking about opening this up to a few people who aren't on the forum.

Does anybody have any objections?
		
Click to expand...

More the merrier.


----------



## Crow (Feb 5, 2018)

Two more to add to the list so we now look like below:


therod
dan2844
Crow
Bigfoot
E G
C M

Anybody else tempted to make the trip to Tadmarton Heath for a bit of golf as it should be played?


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 6, 2018)

Crow said:



			Two more to add to the list so we now look like below:


therod
dan2844
Crow
Bigfoot
E G
C M








Anybody else tempted to make the trip to Tadmarton Heath for a bit of golf as it should be played? 

Click to expand...


Ringers then, as they have to stay incognito.


----------



## Crow (Feb 9, 2018)

Bigfoot said:



			Ringers then, as they have to stay incognito.
		
Click to expand...

They have played a bit of vintage golf but as I've not met either of them before I didn't want to put their actual names down.

I'm sure that they'll bring some good looking clubs and get into the spirit of the day!


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 10, 2018)

Fair enough. The more the merrier.


----------



## Crow (Mar 2, 2018)

A quick bump for this one with just over three weeks to go.

All the Siberian weather should have blown over by then with (as previously mentioned..) a glorious day in prospect for Sunday 25th March.

We currently have 6 starters so plenty of room for more.

I can loan out up to three sets of clubs at the rate of a Â£5 donation to this year's H4H fund, one such set of irons shown below are the John Letters Gary Player Master Model dating from the sixties so 50 years old, and they play really well.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 2, 2018)

Yep Iâ€™m still up for it nick, should be ok for irons. Not sure about woods. I donâ€™t fancy the driver much


----------



## Crow (Mar 2, 2018)

therod said:



			Yep Iâ€™m still up for it nick, should be ok for irons. Not sure about woods. I donâ€™t fancy the driver much 

Click to expand...

It's not a long course, anything down the middle will be fine!

You'll probably be able to take an iron on many of the par 4s anyway.


----------



## fundy (Mar 2, 2018)

Nick

Not certain yet but looking like I may be able to make this now as the house move is being shunted back it seems, will confirm as soon as I can (and expect I may need a club lend if my current blades arent deemed old enough  )   Will let you know as soon as i know more


----------



## Crow (Mar 2, 2018)

fundy said:



			Nick

Not certain yet but looking like I may be able to make this now as the house move is being shunted back it seems, will confirm as soon as I can (and expect I may need a club lend if my current blades arent deemed old enough  )   Will let you know as soon as i know more
		
Click to expand...

That would be great Steve, if you can make it I'll post more pictures of the club choices and you can take your pick. :thup:


----------



## Crow (Mar 5, 2018)

Well we're up to 7 now with fundy as a possible, any more?


therod
dan2844
Crow
Bigfoot
E G
C M
Blade Junkie


----------



## Crow (Mar 18, 2018)

ONE WEEK TO GO!!!

Looks like we might get a couple more from the Persimmon Golf Society which will mean Golf Monthly will be outnumbered! 

Come on chaps, there must be one more at least who's willing to take a chance on enjoying themselves?

One of the guests from PGS has offered to bring some Dunlop 65 balls for anyone who wants to play one, which will complete the old school experience!


Confirmation of times etc and a few more details:


Tee time will be from 12.00
Conforming clubs:  Woods must be wooden, irons must be (or resemble) blades, putter should be old and not resemble a starship.
Breakfast is served from 10 am so I'll be there around 10.45 to take full advantage.
I'll probably do a draw on the day for groups.
As we have a mix of experience and not, I won't ask for money for a prize but will bring along something of absolutely zero worth for the winner, which could be you!


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 18, 2018)

Crow said:



			ONE WEEK TO GO!!!

Looks like we might get a couple more from the Persimmon Golf Society which will mean Golf Monthly will be outnumbered! 

Come on chaps, there must be one more at least who's willing to take a chance on enjoying themselves?

One of the guests from PGS has offered to bring some Dunlop 65 balls for anyone who wants to play one, which will complete the old school experience!


Confirmation of times etc and a few more details:


Tee time will be from 12.00
Conforming clubs:  Woods must be wooden, irons must be (or resemble) blades, putter should be old and not resemble a starship.
Breakfast is served from 10 am so I'll be there around 10.45 to take full advantage.
I'll probably do a draw on the day for groups.
As we have a mix of experience and not, I won't ask for money for a prize but will bring along something of absolutely zero worth for the winner, which could be you!
		
Click to expand...

Excellent but please note - if it is cold, I will be wearing modern warm clothes including waterproofs. I do not own any plus fours either.

Good to see the snow came this weekend.


----------



## Crow (Mar 18, 2018)

Bigfoot said:



			Excellent but please note - if it is cold, I will be wearing modern warm clothes including waterproofs. I do not own any plus fours either.

Good to see the snow came this weekend.
		
Click to expand...



Just to confirm, this isn't a plus fours event, only the clubs need to be old school, as long as you meet Tadmarton's dress code (hope I'm not being controversial by referring to dress codes...) then you'll be fine.

Agree re the snow, but as I've said all along, the 25th will be glorious!

(The two possibles from Persimmon Golf aren't now coming so we're currently 7 as previous post)


----------



## IainP (Mar 18, 2018)

Nick, not an option for me but to report on Tadmarton having hacked it around in 40mph intermittently snow carrying winds yesterday. Tees and greens in great shape, greens shockingly quick for this time of the year.  They've obviously spent a bit on re-doing a lot of the bunkers, new grass and sand. Some were back in play but quite a few were GUR although some decent weather may change that. Have a great day all of you.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 18, 2018)

I wonâ€™t be able to make it Nick,as I will be either playing in the final or 3rd 4th place match depending on our semi final result on Friday. Have a great day.


----------



## Crow (Mar 18, 2018)

IainP said:



			Nick, not an option for me but to report on Tadmarton having hacked it around in 40mph intermittently snow carrying winds yesterday. Tees and greens in great shape, greens shockingly quick for this time of the year.  They've obviously spent a bit on re-doing a lot of the bunkers, new grass and sand. Some were back in play but quite a few were GUR although some decent weather may change that. Have a great day all of you.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Iain, that sounds enticing!


----------



## Crow (Mar 18, 2018)

wrighty1874 said:



			I wonâ€™t be able to make it Nick,as I will be either playing in the final or 3rd 4th place match depending on our semi final result on Friday. Have a great day.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for letting me know Nick, I was wondering how you were getting on, good luck for both days!


----------



## User20205 (Mar 19, 2018)

Iâ€™m still up for it. Picking up my borrowed Ben Hogan son thurs. will post pics before to see if they pass muster


----------



## Crow (Mar 19, 2018)

therod said:



			Iâ€™m still up for it. Picking up my borrowed Ben Hogan son thurs. will post pics before to see if they pass muster 

Click to expand...

Classic clubs, you'll get no funny looks for playing those.


----------



## fundy (Mar 19, 2018)

therod said:



			Iâ€™m still up for it. Picking up my borrowed Ben Hogan son thurs. will post pics before to see if they pass muster 

Click to expand...

you have Ben Hogan's son? That has to be cheating?????


----------



## User20205 (Mar 19, 2018)

fundy said:



			you have Ben Hogan's son? That has to be cheating?????
		
Click to expand...

.  Bryan Hogan??? Heâ€™s gonna hit all my shots for me.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 22, 2018)

Look at these beauties,


----------



## User20205 (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## fundy (Mar 22, 2018)

therod said:



			Look at these beauties, 
View attachment 24667
View attachment 24668
View attachment 24669

Click to expand...

thats a ping anser? that cant be allowed surely, get yourself a butter knife to putt with haha


----------



## User20205 (Mar 22, 2018)

fundy said:



			thats a ping anser? that cant be allowed surely, get yourself a butter knife to putt with haha
		
Click to expand...

It looks pretty old to me. The bloke who lent it to me told me it was the original owned by Karsten Solheim himself. Itâ€™s even got the W scratched out on the back


----------



## Crow (Mar 22, 2018)

They look great!

Is that a persimmon Dunlop driver or laminated? 
Looks the business either way, and the Ben Hogans will serve you well, you'll not want to give them back.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 22, 2018)

Crow said:



			They look great!

Is that a persimmon Dunlop driver or laminated? 
Looks the business either way, and the Ben Hogans will serve you well, you'll not want to give them back. 

Click to expand...

I think itâ€™s persimmon. Iâ€™ve got a Wilson 4 wood also that looks a lot cheaper so I guess thatâ€™s laminated


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 23, 2018)

Crow said:



			Thanks for letting me know Nick, I was wondering how you were getting on, good luck for both days!
		
Click to expand...

Managed to get to the final Nick which will be played tomorrow morning.


----------



## Crow (Mar 23, 2018)

wrighty1874 said:



			Managed to get to the final Nick which will be played tomorrow morning.
		
Click to expand...

That's great, well played Nick and best of luck in the final!

(If you see them off early you might still be able to make Sunday with us if your old body can take it. )


----------



## Crow (Mar 23, 2018)

Just heard that Blade Junkie can no longer make it as his car has packed up so we're down to 6.

Last shout out for anybody wishing to join us? :swing:


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 23, 2018)

Crow said:



			Just heard that Blade Junkie can no longer make it as his car has packed up so we're down to 6.

Last shout out for anybody wishing to join us? :swing:
		
Click to expand...

Love to but just too far for me for a one off.

Maybe we should organise a GM hickory meet at an old fashioned links course?


----------



## Crow (Mar 23, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			Love to but just too far for me for a one off.

Maybe we should organise a GM hickory meet at an old fashioned links course?
		
Click to expand...

Great idea but as this old school meet hasn't really taken off (and clubs are easy to get hold of)  I can't see hickory attracting more than two (me and you!) and as we're a long way apart, unfortunately it's not going to happen. 

I read in another post that you'd bought some more clubs, what did you get?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 24, 2018)

Crow said:



			Great idea but as this old school meet hasn't really taken off (and clubs are easy to get hold of)  I can't see hickory attracting more than two (me and you!) and as we're a long way apart, unfortunately it's not going to happen. 

I read in another post that you'd bought some more clubs, what did you get?
		
Click to expand...

probably.

but your are more than welcome to come for a game up here, so great courses to play hickory's on around my way.

Got a Spalding Brassie, a mashie , a Niblick, a mid iron and a leather and canvas bag. Also trying a different driver as the whipping has come off mine. will post some pics later


----------



## Crow (Mar 24, 2018)

That's my bag sorted.


Titleist Tour Model persimmon driver
Arnold Palmer by Uniroyal laminated 3 & 4 woods
Slazenger Plus International 3 to PW, I've been bursting to hit these since I bought them back in October.
Halley Pinmaster sand iron
Wilson Staff 8813 putter

And the promised glorious weather looks like it might actually materialise!


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 24, 2018)

No photos but a Cypress Point persimmon driver, Blue Flash 2 wood, Titleist 4 wood, Ben Hogan 2 iron, Max Faulkener irons ( plus a couple of odd irons that make up the spaces) and an old hickory shafted putter

Will see you all tomorrow.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 24, 2018)

Crow said:



			That's my bag sorted.


Titleist Tour Model persimmon driver
Arnold Palmer by Uniroyal laminated 3 & 4 woods
Slazenger Plus International 3 to PW, I've been bursting to hit these since I bought them back in October.
Halley Pinmaster sand iron
Wilson Staff 8813 putter

And the promised glorious weather looks like it might actually materialise!

View attachment 24762

Click to expand...

Even the brolly looks vintage


----------



## Crow (Mar 24, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Even the brolly looks vintage

Click to expand...

It is, and I've got a cracking set of fluffy Titleist head covers for the woods.


----------



## fundy (Mar 24, 2018)

have fun guys, gutted i cant join you


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 25, 2018)

Lovely day for it. Hope it went better than our final, we lost by 1 hole.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 25, 2018)

That was good fun. The scoring was indifferent, putting & driving were hard, but Iâ€™m in love with those irons. Even the 3 iron that had given me miners white finger 
Cheers Nick for organising


----------



## Crow (Mar 25, 2018)

wrighty1874 said:



			Lovely day for it. Hope it went better than our final, we lost by 1 hole.
		
Click to expand...

Unlucky Nick, but well done to get to the last hole of the competition!

We had an all round excellent day, apart from my golf which can only be described as abysmal, and that's not including the usual shanks and poor chipping which were also there in force.

There were four of us in the end, therod, Bigfoot, forum guest Christian and me, thanks chaps for making the effort to travel there.

Course was in good condition apart from a few GUR areas where they've been making course improvements.

We played a 4BBB match, therod & Christian vs Bigfoot & me, Bigfoot kept us in there for as long as he could but with no help from me we lost on I think the 14th hole.

Individually Christian won with 32 points, Nick second on 29 and Mark third on 27.

I was so disappointed with my golf that I nipped in to my own course for 9 holes to try and kid myself that I could hit a golf ball, after a few holes I think I worked out where I'd been going wrong (or one of the many areas) in that I'd not been setting my wrists on the backswing.







(For those who feel that they must know I came last with 7 out, 7 back for 14 points! )


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 26, 2018)

Glad you enjoyed the day, always like playing that course. Hopefully thereâ€™ll be another one.


----------

